# Study materials - Keep them or sell them?



## Eckybay (Jun 13, 2007)

So...now that I've passed - is it worth keeping that nice big Civil Engineering Reference Manual for, well, reference materials or should I hawk it on ebay while it's still the latest addition and I can get something for it?

I figure the NCEES sample problems &amp; solutions I can sell off now....


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 13, 2007)

I kept my cerm, only because it was already 3 editions out of date and figured I wouldnt get more than 15 bucks for it.

now that I do more generalized work I use it a few times a month which I am saddened to admit..


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2007)

I have kept my materials. My thoughts are:

1. I spent A LOT of time logically organizing those materials so they would serve as a solid reference. They STILL serve as a solid reference even though the P.E. exam is over and I passed.

2. When I am assisting other examinees with exam preparations it is a lot easier to refer back to materials typically used by examinees. I am also able to draw upon problems in my study prep materials to illustrate points to problem solutions. In this way, I am also able to honestly and fairly respond to problem questions from examinees without concern that NCEES or any other agency may think that I am 'releasing' exam questions.

3. I don't think selling off a few references is going to aid in any sort of cost recovery for the time and materials for this exam. I have been able to find 'better' ways to utilize those materials.

In the big picture, each person is different. I chose to keep my materials and have been satisfied with that decision. Even today, I posted a response to someone's question looking back over those materials, so for me, there is an expectation that I will continue to use those materials into the forseeable future.



JR


----------



## Ritchie503 (Jun 13, 2007)

I returned all the stuff I borrowed from people.. I plan to keep the stuff I bought whether I pass or not.. I just don't want to have to ask to borrow the stuff back for another try.


----------



## BigBen (Jun 13, 2007)

I plan to keep my MERM.

If I pass I'll give most of my extra stuff to a friend who will be sitting for the exam in October!

-Ben


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm keeping my stuff, but I only bought the NCEES sample questions, MERM, and MERM solutions. I already had my Shigley and Mitchell's from back in the days of Reagan's presidency.

I also bought the review manual for Fire Protection Engineering before I decided to go ME, but that book is somewhat useful in my current position. I would unload it for the right price, though.


----------



## theplayer (Jun 14, 2007)

Now that I know :brickwall: I might keep the EERM but I'll look into selling my six minutes solutions, NCEES sample questions, and my Schaum's outlines on electrical machines and power systems. If anybody needs materials for a good price contact me.


----------



## mcompound (Jun 14, 2007)

I will keep my MERM but sell all the sample tests and practice questions - unless I didn't pass then I will keep it all.


----------



## stompbox (Jun 14, 2007)

i will keep the CERM but sell everyhting else..... but i think i will worry about passing first.... Come on PA results!


----------



## fredstr01 (Jun 14, 2007)

After i pass...i'll keep the merm, pump handbook, machinery handbook &amp; ashrae books. The rest I'll be selling or loan out.

Still waiting in TX! :brickwall:


----------



## VA_Env_Engr (Jun 14, 2007)

I don't know my result yet, but my thoughts are that ENVRM is a good general reference. I also agree that most of us put an awful lot of work in it to organize etc., so I'd keep it. Rest of the stuff, probably sell, decide after the result. My 2 cents.

:waitwall:


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm planning to keep the EERM regardless of my passing or failing the exam. It's not a half bad book. If I passed the exam, I may unload or loan out the problem/solution sets that I bought along the way.

Waiting for Results in IL


----------



## jfusilloPE (Jun 14, 2007)

jregieng said:


> I have kept my materials. My thoughts are:
> 1. I spent A LOT of time logically organizing those materials so they would serve as a solid reference. They STILL serve as a solid reference even though the P.E. exam is over and I passed.
> 
> 2. When I am assisting other examinees with exam preparations it is a lot easier to refer back to materials typically used by examinees. I am also able to draw upon problems in my study prep materials to illustrate points to problem solutions. In this way, I am also able to honestly and fairly respond to problem questions from examinees without concern that NCEES or any other agency may think that I am 'releasing' exam questions.
> ...


I'm with JR on this one.

We still have a couple of young engineers in the office who would definitely benefit from the material that I've acquired (and I can vouch for that because the last engineer that took the PE in April passed and said that he referenced a lot of material that I lent him).

Also, there are a lot of good example problems in the study materials that I use and it is easy for me to go reference them because I already know where they are.


----------



## ccollet (Jun 14, 2007)

i'm keeping the CERM but all the rest get sold,

i doubt i'll ever need any of the sample question or test booklets again.


----------



## bigray76 (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm saving everything that I didn't borrow (I have my office's copy of ACI 318). We have a young guy here who is taking the FE in October and I figure what I have assembled in my own notebooks plus some of the other books may help him when he finally gets to the point of taking the PE.

-Ray


----------



## Monroe (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm keeping mine, but if anyone in my office wishes to borrow them, they will be more than welcome.


----------



## sceriana (Jun 14, 2007)

I am keeping most of my stuff since it is books that I can foresee using. However, material like the 5-minute solutions and similar ... I can't see my self hanging on to that. I might just give (or sell) to a any fellow co-worker that might need it (but I am in a satellite office and I am the last one to get the PE).

But I can see myself like JR and keeping the material and hopefully helping out someone on EB with a question they didn't get.


----------



## ColoradoME (Jun 17, 2007)

sceriana said:


> I am keeping most of my stuff since it is books that I can foresee using. However, material like the 5-minute solutions and similar ... I can't see my self hanging on to that. I might just give (or sell) to a any fellow co-worker that might need it (but I am in a satellite office and I am the last one to get the PE).
> But I can see myself like JR and keeping the material and hopefully helping out someone on EB with a question they didn't get.


I held on to all of my college textbooks so I'll probably keep all my stuff. I don't think you'd really get all that much money for it on ebay anyway. It will look good on my bookcase plus I've alreay used my MERM on the job after taking the test.


----------



## HiVolts (Jun 17, 2007)

I'll probably give everything to a colleage at work, execpt for the EERM. I've written so much in my references, it would be tough to sell them on Ebay for a profit.


----------



## ColoradoME (Jun 17, 2007)

HiVolts said:


> I'll probably give everything to a colleage at work, execpt for the EERM. I've written so much in my references, it would be tough to sell them on Ebay for a profit.


I lost track of how many highlighters I went through!


----------



## Dleg (Jun 17, 2007)

I've already used every single one of my references at work, after taking the exam last October. But I have yet to use any of the practice problems books, so the only reason I am keeping them is just in case we ever get another environmental engineer around here, maybe I can hand them down...


----------



## mwhayden (Jun 17, 2007)

Dleg said:


> I've already used every single one of my references at work, after taking the exam last October. But I have yet to use any of the practice problems books, so the only reason I am keeping them is just in case we ever get another environmental engineer around here, maybe I can hand them down...


Based on how much my "the other board" materials helped, I don't think that I could give them away.


----------



## WR/ENV_Instructor (Jun 18, 2007)

I am going to sell the stuff that will be outdated in a year or two. However, I'll keep the CERM and some other relevant material for family/friends/cowaorker that may take the exam in the future.


----------



## AUBOB (Jun 18, 2007)

I plan on keeping all reference material and selling all the practice problems - what's the best way of selling them? Is there a link on here or Ebay? No one in my office is sitting for the exam anytime soon - so it makes sense to get rid of them.


----------



## ktulu (Jun 18, 2007)

There is a yard sale section at the bottom of the main menu page. You can put items for sale in there.

Congrats on passing...

ktulu


----------



## PEPG (Jun 18, 2007)

I am keeping it all. Not that I will be using all of it, but it will be a momento in honor of this long journey (which will hopefully end in a week or so when I get my NY results).


----------



## AUBOB (Jun 18, 2007)

ktulu said:


> There is a yard sale section at the bottom of the main menu page. You can put items for sale in there.
> Congrats on passing...
> 
> ktulu


Thanks ktulu - I'm sure you make it! Who knows if it will help, but I concentrated hard on the basics and left the tough stuff to chance.


----------



## gatormech_e (Jun 19, 2007)

i bought stuff on amazon.com for the exams. i promptly sold the FE stuff after i passed. i didn't pass the PE, so i am keeping that for Oct exam.

after i pass ( gotta be positive!!!) i will keep the books, but unload the practice problems and exams.


----------



## OITCIVIL (Jun 19, 2007)

I will be keeping the CERM................WHEN I PASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eckybay (Jun 21, 2007)

Okay...decided to keep the CERM and sell the NCEES sample problems since I don't know anyone that's planning on taking it in the next year...

My reference materials were all borrowed from work, so those were the only two things I actually bought....


----------

